

Show HN: wiz - makes command-line tools easier to use - donpark
https://github.com/donpark/wiz

======
lukeck
I like the way you've implemented this but what practical advantages does it
have over adding the line

alias zack=ack -i --ignore-dir node_modules --nojs

to your .bashrc (or .zshrc or whatever) file?

~~~
donpark
To be frank, only minor advantages in current form which are:

1) folder specific options 2) easier to read format 3) comments on options

That said, I'm just getting started with 'wiz' and am planning to add many
more features and commands.

Thanks for asking though. I wasn't expecting much response when submitting to
HN at this time range. :-)

~~~
lukeck
Cool. It does seem like a good base to build upon. Good luck.

